# Bonding a nervous dog with Poppy



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Please could anyone suggest some good ways for two dogs to get to know if other so that they are comfortable enough to be in the same house?

We're off on a pre-Poppy booked holiday in a few weeks and Poppy will be staying with my Mother and Father-in-law. They have two miniature poodles (a mother and son combo), both of which are a little on the unsociable side. Abbey, the mother, is OK with Poppy, although she will get fed up with her puppy antics and probably give her a good telling off. This I'm not concerned about as I think its quite natural for an older, slightly grumpy, dog to give a puppy telling off, sometimes with a nip and a good grumple, but I do think my mother-in-law will find it quite stressful as she will worry that Poppy will be hurt or permanently traumatised by. However, this isn't the real issue.
The real problem is the male poodle, Brody. Brody wasn't socialised well as a pup at all (mother-in-law fully admits to this). He doesn't really know how to play and is very nervous around other dogs. He is tolerating Poppy during walks together. She chases him and he seems to semi-enjoy it, although this is the only form of play he understands. However, when Poppy visits the in-laws at their home Brody shows real fear of Poppy (who isn't the least aggressive, but is quite a confident pup). He runs away from her and won't settle at all. Poppy of course thinks its all a game and just wants to play with him all the more.

We have a few weeks before the holiday, and so in the meantime can we do anything to make Brody feel more at ease?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

In the house I would do plenty of separating with baby gates so they can see each other and Brody can learn she will not chase him. I would also have her on the lead in the house to restrict her a little more - not suggesting she is doing anything wrong but he is clearly intimidated by her so the more space he is given the better.

Is Poppy crate trained? If she is would be a good idea for your mum to either have your crate or use another to settle Poppy in so he can go close if he wishes and gets used to her being in his space.


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Thanks for replying. We're due to visit tomorrow so I will take Poppy but keep her on the lead.

My in-laws home is quite open plan, and no-where really to put a gate. MIL is planning to separate Poppy at night by positioning a large piece of ply-wood between the dining area and living area, and so she may be able to do the same during the day if A & B get fed-up with Poppy (although it won't be very practical). So long as the weather isn't too hot she can also let Poppy have the run of the conservatory and garden, whilst leaving the other two to rest in peace indoors.

Poppy does sleep in a crate but her door has always been open, and she rarely choses to sleep in it during the day unless we go out. I'm willing to spend a bit of money on a play pen or anything else that helps, but MIL is dead against me spending any money .


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gosh if I were closer I could have let you borrow our playpen.

I think they need to spend a bit more time with each other monitored and divided at time if possible as 2ndhandgal has said. I would try to play with both of them using treats, get them on an even keel and hopefully help Brody to be more comfortable and associate something positive with being around Poppy.


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

RuthMill said:


> Gosh if I were closer I could have let you borrow our playpen.
> 
> I think they need to spend a bit more time with each other monitored and divided at time if possible as 2ndhandgal has said. I would try to play with both of them using treats, get them on an even keel and hopefully help Brody to be more comfortable and associate something positive with being around Poppy.


Thanks Ruth!  I'm looking at gumtree and ebay for a cheap second-hand play-pen (I can fib a little about how much a pay to MIL!). 

I'll try the treat/positive association method. Brody isn't very food motivated, but if I get some high-value treats (chicken maybe) and hopefully he'll be at least a little interested. Poor lad, he's a lovely dog and so affectionate, but scared of his own shadow.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

If you can find a way to use it in your mums house I have a baby gate I can loan you.

It might also be worth teaching Poppy to settle in her crate with the door shut - maybe with a filled kong or something to do so she associates it with good stuff.

I know at Christmas when we had a pup to stay for a few days both of mine went "phew thank goodness it is shut away" the second I closed the crate door on him


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

2ndhandgal said:


> If you can find a way to use it in your mums house I have a baby gate I can loan you.
> 
> It might also be worth teaching Poppy to settle in her crate with the door shut - maybe with a filled kong or something to do so she associates it with good stuff.
> 
> I know at Christmas when we had a pup to stay for a few days both of mine went "phew thank goodness it is shut away" the second I closed the crate door on him


Thank you! We have a baby gate which we use at the bottom of the stairs but I just don't think it will be any use at the in-laws as they have a big open L-shaped kitchen/dining/livingroom. 
I'll give the crate thing a go, although I just can't get my head around shutting her in such a small space. I originally got the crate so that Poppy had a place to go to escape the two-legged pups in the house, but it's never really been necessary as the boys have been exceptionally well behaved with her and she adores them (she's currently asleep on Elliott's dressing-gown, which she always seeks out if its been left laying around). However, our crate is a nice space for her to go - its covered, comfortable and tucked away in a quiet place - so I will have a go at shutting her in for short periods. You're right, this is probably the easiest and cheapest solution.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marie, I did a google search and found this. I would have loved a gate/divider like this. It's a bargain!! http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/babydan-xl-configure-safety-gate-playpen/1073503094


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

RuthMill said:


> Marie, I did a google search and found this. I would have loved a gate/divider like this. It's a bargain!! http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/babydan-xl-configure-safety-gate-playpen/1073503094


Fantastic! Thanks Ruth that didn't come up when I did my search.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Let us know if you go for it. If you do, would you ask the seller where they bought it? I would love one for future pups


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Ruth, I missed out on the gumtree playpen but have managed to get one on ebay. Picking it up tomorrow evening and will ask sellers where they purchased it originally. 
Mother-in-law is really pleased with the idea as I think she was starting to get a bit anxious about how her two would cope.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

PoppyLove said:


> Ruth, I missed out on the gumtree playpen but have managed to get one on ebay. Picking it up tomorrow evening and will ask sellers where they purchased it originally.
> Mother-in-law is really pleased with the idea as I think she was starting to get a bit anxious about how her two would cope.


Brilliant! Can't wait to see some pictures!


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Well the playpen/room divider is a success. It's actually about 20 years old!!!! It's very well made (as things were back in the good ol' days ), and so the chap couldn't even remember where he bought it, let along the manufacturer. MIL was Poppy-sitting today as we took the boys to a theme park, so the playpen went over with Poppy. MIL used it as a room divider rather than a playpen, and it was great. Poppy had the run of the kitchen, conservatory and garden whilst the older two had the living area in which to escape from the pesky pup. MIL did put the dogs together a couple of times with varying degrees of success, but was careful not to over do things. When we collected Poppy she was happily asleep in the conservatory whilst the other two were snoozing in their usual places - and the gate of the playpen thingy was open - certainly no stressed doggies which is a huge relieve.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Excellent sounds like a raving success!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Did you get a lovely homecoming from Poppy?


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

RuthMill said:


> Did you get a lovely homecoming from Poppy?


Oh gosh yes! Lots of kisses and whole body wagging.....and that was just us:embarrassed:


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Excellent - sounds like that will make life much easier for everyone


----------

